# Lane Keep Assist



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's a stupid system that hopefully gets banned.

Semis have had it a few years now. Along with automatic bbraking


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Some work better than others. Never used it in a Cruze, but I used it in a Volt and it was excellent. I used it in a Cherokee and it would pingpong me, so I turned that off.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Some work better than others. Never used it in a Cruze, but I used it in a Volt and it was excellent. I used it in a Cherokee and it would pingpong me, so I turned that off.


I would say the Cruze is closer to ping pong than working nicely. It seems like this was some older architecture that they integrated into the Cruze. It just seems a bit clunky. It also doesn't seem to know what the center of a lane is. It often likes pushing me to the side of a lane.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I have it, and I hate it most of the time and it stays off. I haven’t experienced any issue on curvy roads, but it does bounce around a bit between lane lines on the highway and drives me nuts. I really only use it when I’m exhausted and doing a late night drive.


----------

